# Charles Mill



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

I have never fished for saugeye at Charles Mill. Does anyone have some experience at this lake. No spots just curious if they are plentiful


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't fished the lake as much as the spillway. And yes they are in there


promag


----------



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks, i just wondered if there is good numbers in there


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I grew up fishing that spillway, they used to be pretty good numbers, not sure about size though....

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

in the spring you can hammer saugeye by the swimming beach at that lake. Pleasant hill just down the road is better though. Early in year before the water jockeys come out in force


----------



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the feed back. I havent fished pleasant hill in 20 plus years. There was just to many speed boats at that time. You mentioned Charles Mill as ok in the spring, are they just difficult the rest of the year. I have never targeted them before, I am a crappie junkie and would like some saugeye action this year


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I spent five hours in a canoe last summer on Charles Mill and only caught channel cats that I wasn't even targeting. I had one hit my spinner just as I was pulling it out of water. Weird afternoon and evening on the water. That being said, fish the spillway at Pleasant Hill. Besides saugeye there are brown trout, muskie, and smallies. Don't be shy about wading downstream. You won't regret it...


----------



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

awesome thanks


----------

